# Stohller Grund



## AntCityUK (May 11, 2011)

A bloke I was talking to remembers a tanker being built at Wilhelmshaven 1969/70 which he says was called the 'Stohller Grund.' He was at a boarding school for children of British servicemen based in Germany and could see the shipyard from the school. He has often wondered about the ship and would like to know what became of her. Does anybody out there have information about the ship? Name could be wrong, so could the class. Closest match I could find was a coaster called 'Stoller Grund.'


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

No idea about the tanker but there was a container ship STOLLER GRUND launched in 1971 at the Jadewerft Shipyard at Wilhelmshaven Slightly different spelling to yours but not too far off the dates to potentially be the same vessel.

This vessel was renamed ATLANTIC VISCOUNT for charter purposes and there is a photo of her as such in the gallery

Bill


----------



## AntCityUK (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for your help Bill. I have now found out much more. Seems that the Atlantic Viscount was in fact the Kalkgrund. The Stoller Grund (then 89 Valdes) was lost in 1989 off the French coast. Any further info about the sinking would be appreciated.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

AntCityUK said:


> Thanks for your help Bill. I have now found out much more. Seems that the Atlantic Viscount was in fact the Kalkgrund. The Stoller Grund (then 89 Valdes) was lost in 1989 off the French coast. Any further info about the sinking would be appreciated.


Sorry about my error which was compounded by the caption on the photo.

I was working off my notes on United Baltic Corporation / Macandrews group.

Kalkgrund / Atlantic Viscount became BALTIC OSPREY whilst STOLLER GRUND was chartered my MacAndrews later renamed VALDES.

STOLLER GRUND / VALDES

998g. 464n. 2,225d. 88.30(BB) x 13.80 x 4.350 metres. 
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (360 x 450mm) engine made by Motorenwerk Mannheim A.G., Mannheim. 2,400 BHP. Thwartship thrust propeller forward.

17.5.1971: Keel laid by Jadewerft G.m.b.H., Wilhelmshaven (Yard No. 127) for Deidrich Sander, W. Germany. 
2.10.1971: Launched. 
30.12.1971: Completed. 
1977: Chartered by MacAndrew & Company Ltd.
1989: Renamed VALDES for charter to MacAndrews
19.2.1989: Wrecked at position 48.03N., 4.55W.


BALTIC OSPREY 

O.N. 367509. 998g. 464n. 2,225d. 88.30(BB) x 13.80 x 4.350 metres. 
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (360 x 450mm) 2,400 bhp engine manufactured by Motorenwerk Mannheim A.G., Mannheim. Thwartship thrust propeller forward.

5.10.1971: Keel laid as KALKGRUND by Jadewerft G.m.b.H., Wilhelmshaven (Yard No. 129) for Deidrich Sander, W. Germany. 
24.6.1972: Launched for ‘Nad Prince’ Reederei Und Schiffahrtsges m.b.H. K.G., Hamburg / Singapore. 
18.10.1972: Completed. 
1974: Renamed NAD PRINCE. 
1975: Renamed ATLANTIC VISCOUNT. 
1977: Acquired by United Baltic Corporation Ltd, and renamed BALTIC OSPREY. 
1988: Sold to Fareast Faith Navigation S.A., Panama and renamed FAREAST FAITH. 
1991: Sold to the Government of the Republic of China and renamed LONG TONG. 
2.2.1997: Whilst on a voyage from Hong Kong to Xiamen sank following a collision with MIN DA (499g./70) at position 24.08N., 118.06E.


----------

